# help with so many questions



## critterguyks (Feb 24, 2014)

My dream goat is a mini nubian, black with white ears and socks, blue eyes and wattles that is naturally polled. Is this a possibility? Could one develop a line of such goats? Could this be the idea behind the developement of a new breed? The more I research the more my head reels and I would like the input of those with more experience with this kind of stuff than me.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I suppose it is a possibility. It would take years and years to develop a line of goats with that coloring only since both nubians and nigerian dwarf come in a multitude of colors! Wattles are the same way...you never know if you're going to get them or not. Following the genetics on ALL those factors would take extreme hours of work! You can use a computer to work it out but you still have to do the legwork and the input of ALL the factors on ALL the goats and ALL their lineage. Man, my head is reeling just thinking about it.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Agreed. That would take a lot of special breeding to get there. It makes my head hurt too just thinking of what all that would even require. Lots of time, energy, and money.. I would say that breeding an entire line or herd of goats just like that could end up being close to impossible. Your asking for goats that are not only polled but blue eyed, have socks, wattles and white ears and black bodies. One of those facets alone would be hard enough to develop in an entire herd, since both breeds come in all sorts of shapes and colors. Let alone all those traits.

It couldn't itself be a breed unless you got a lot of people into developing the same traits. If not it would just be considered a Mini Nubian which could be registered with MDGA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You also have to consider if it is marketable. That will take a lot of time, money and effort. If you don't have enough buyers, you won't be able to make your money back. But if you are doing it just for a labor of love that won't make a difference.


----------



## critterguyks (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah the more I looked into it the more my head reeled also. Thanx for the input to confirm what I was thinking. I'll just take few more baby steps toward breeding one and, if I manage to jump that hurdle I'll take it from there. Any input on best place to start? Bearing in mind the order of importance of the traits, from most important to least, to me is mini nubian, all black, blue eyes, wattles, white ears, white socks, polled? I currently have 2 all black nd does so obviously that'll be my starting point. All black buck next perhaps? Any help would be great and thanks again for your valued input.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to breed a ND buck to Nubian doe. Breeding a ND doe to a Nubian can cause large kids that they can't birth normally. Female should always be the larger breed.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Wait? So you have two ND does but you would like to work toward mini Nubians? Did I understand that correctly? 

Then you will need to get Nubian or mini Nubian does and breed them to an ND buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Agreed..always breed the small buck to the large breed doe..

Understanding the color scheme can be confusing...Since Im breeding mini Saanen, I need to breed for white offspring...Black is the weaker color and white the stronger..when I bred my Saanen buck who is solid white to my Black Nubian Doe, we got cream color offspring, so understanding how the colors work will help..: )


----------



## lrssvldh (Feb 24, 2014)

I currently have a mini nubian buck, black and white, white ears, white legs but brown eyes  I did however just get a mini alpine buckling that meets your criteria.. Except the nubian part I guess.. Haha 


Havilah Goat Dairy (with Veldhuizen Cheese)
Artisan Cheese Makers 

Larissa Pemberton


----------



## critterguyks (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah the does are 2 I picked up because they were a good deal. Would never try to mate nubian buck w nd doe sounds like askin for birthing issues. Thinkin along lines of breeding the nd buck I need to start with. Nd cheaper to start out with and offspring that don't work with big pic can be sold to put $ back into project. Am I workin at it backwards? Not havin much luck locating buck I really want and this way I gain further experience with cheaper goats before I sink serious $ into reg nubians. I've worked with goats few different times over the years but still much to learn. To larrissa would love to see pix o your buck if for sale, would be a quickerway to get there than starting whole project from scratch I'll look to see if u have website after this or if u have pix here. Shiftin gears a tad I have a neighbor with a small herd of pygmys with wattles and blue eyes they are wanting to sell. I know that would change the body confirmation and most likely productivity but that's not really a big concern to me (please don't snub me for that) more important to me is the facial structure and ears of the nubian. And since what I have in mind is more of a pet goat would the stockiness of the pygmy stand up to chilldren better? Idk, as you see many factors to figure in. Anyone?


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

If your looking for the Nubian facial structure and ears I wouldn't think a Pygmy would be a good choice. 

I guess you could do a Nubian doe and Pygmy buck, if the buck could even breed the doe. Either way you need a Nubian doe or a mini Nubian if you want the Nubian face and ears. 

For those that breed pet goats they pretty much just look at what looks nice and pretty. Not what stands up to kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He has a herd of Nigerian cross goats to get rid of...Pygmies can't have blue eyes.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

...also to keep the dairy in the blood you need nigerian buck..Pygmy are a meat goat...many have been successful with the ear issue...there are several Mini Nubian breeders..


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I've got some kinders that are black with white ears, waddles, no socks, no blue eyes and they are polled. So if that can happen accidentally I'm sure you could get yours eventually;-)


----------

